# my favorite bonito fly



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

tied a few this morning before going to the beach to look for bonito, that was a non-event today. But I added a couple new bonito bunnies to my arsenal. I made a video of the tie and am trying to edit it down before posting. pretty easy fly to tie, and very productive.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice deceiver. Bet that works great under the dock lights at night too.:thumbup:

They target snook with a very similar pattern in S FLa.


----------



## Destin Fellow (Jan 13, 2013)

Small white flies are always in my box.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

> bonito bunnies


Very nice addition to your tackle.
Thanks for sharing; will check out vid when posted.
catch 'em up.


----------

